# average weight for....



## Jo~* (Oct 26, 2007)

Just wondering what an average weight is for a 6 month old lamanch doeling and 
a 5 month old Nubian doeling. If there is such a thing as an average weight :?
Thanks.


----------



## LMonty (Oct 25, 2007)

birth weight + 10 lbs per month of age


----------



## Daniel Babcock (May 28, 2008)

I have heard time and time again rule of thumb birth weight plus 10 lbs per month. Does this hold true for the miniature (Mini manchas specifically) varieties as well?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

No don't think so Daniel tho you know in all my years I have never check them. Also thier weight varies according to the generation too.


----------



## Jo~* (Oct 26, 2007)

I don't know what their birth weight was. I think my Lamanch is about 95-100 #s
at a little over 6 months and the Nubian I think is about 70-75 #s at just over 5 months. I just used at regular cloth tape and a conversion chart.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

That's even big for my girls. Did you pull the tape up over the withers (pointy shoulder) or down behind them on the back? Vicki


----------



## Jo~* (Oct 26, 2007)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> That's even big for my girls. Did you pull the tape up over the withers (pointy shoulder) or down behind them on the back? Vicki


I'll go out later and do it again when I can get my daughter to hold them still.


----------



## Daniel Babcock (May 28, 2008)

You all may laugh, but with my Mini-Manchas I just pick them up and hold them, then step on the scale, (does only) my biggest is only 7 months, 1st gen, and wieghs almost 70 lbs. She whispers in my ear when I hold her in my arms! 

I have yet to use a wieight tape, although I am sure I will need to before very long. 

Vicki, some months my girls have averaged over 10 lbs with about 8 being an overall average. I hope I am doing something right


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Sounds like it Daniel


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Vicki, what size would you expect a 6 month old buckling in your care to be?

Mine is 80 lbs, which is over the 10 lb per month, but I wonder, since he is a buck maybe he should be a little bigger? He had that cocci incident. 

And my toggenburg doeling, who is about a week shy of 5 months is 70 lbs, but she was a big single. 

I just ran fecals on the buck and they were real good, they have stayed good since the first incident. 

I don't feed my babies as rich as I think most here do.

Sorry if I hijacked.


----------



## Rence (Feb 20, 2008)

Generally, at what age do goats stop growing? Is it too late for my year-old doe who only weighed 50lbs last week? Or with careful management, could she catch up or grow more?

-Rence


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Daniel obviously with mini's it always matters what generation they are, but to be 110 and 5 years old and a mini and 8to 9 month old Nubian weigh that, make sure you know that I am talking Nubians 

Ashely I use my bucklings the first year on very big and very tall does if I can, I hate only being able to use them on virgin does or perhaps a spare first freshener or two, doesn't really show me the value of my buck. So a buck who only gains 10 pounds a month is really only going to be able to breed younger does. So I keep my bucklings on milk until after breeding age, and they get full choice feed. I don't feed rich...I feed the rumen. Same with doelings, I want them bred that first year. Also you can't compare Nubian anything with the swiss breeds, those kids are bigger from the day they are born and get their maturity much much faster. In the end they aren't taller or larger than Nubians (like boers) they all just get their alot faster. Nubians have to spend alot more time growing those beautiful feet and legs, and forudder and of course ears  

Rence, you can do remarkable things for the doe but to ever have her at her potential had she not been stunted, no. Not all livestock grow up to be breeding stock, it what cull means. I know that is harsh, but she will never have as many kids, be as hardy or milk as well as a doe who wasn't ill when young. Vicki


----------



## baileybunch (Oct 26, 2007)

Vicki said "So I keep my bucklings on milk until after breeding age..."

What age is "breeding age" for your bucklings?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Mar buckling are breeding age by Oct /Nov (Vicki's anyway)


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks for the info Vicki. I didn't know that about the swiss breeds.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Mine have always been on the bottle or lambar if there is two of them until October or November of the year they are born. All young bucks here breed a few does in october and a larger group in november...after the first breedings they no longer have much interest in their bottles when the find out what their real job is  vicki


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

So if you have a buck born in March, by the time he is weaned in October, at 7 months, what do you expect him to weight approx? I'm just curious the difference it makes.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

I agree with Vicki. I want to use a new buckling that first year. A March buckling who is at 80 pounds just isn't going to cut it to reach and service my large does.

My new herdsire, also born in March, was 98# in the beginning of August. He was now over 125# the last time I checked in early-mid September.

Sara


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks Sara, that's a thooster.


----------



## Agape Oaks (Oct 30, 2007)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> Mine have always been on the bottle or lambar if there is two of them until October or November of the year they are born. All young bucks here breed a few does in october and a larger group in november...after the first breedings they no longer have much interest in their bottles when the find out what their real job is  vicki


 I have a young buck here who still begs for a bottle when he sees one.....& is so good at his begging that he gets any left overs. He is very good at his real job too though .


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Calcium builds bone, all the milk gives you more growth, a leggier taller buck can breed taller does than a normal sized kid like yours who is just fleshed out. This is the first time in years I haven't grown out at least a buckling or two. 

I agree with Sara. Vicki


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

I don't have big does so didn't have that problem with him. I also didn't have extra milk to feed him past 4 months or I probably would have. I understand the milk is really what makes them grow.

Maybe when I have some does grown here I will have some bigger ones and this advice will be quite helpful.


----------

